# C# - Array zufällig mit Strings aus List<t> füllen



## Luna1000 (18. November 2007)

Hallo,


ich habe eine Liste mit Namen erstellt, die ich jetzt zufällig in ein Array verteilen möchte. 

Meine Liste:

```
List<string> teamNamen = new List<string>();

            Console.WriteLine("Teams einegeben: ");
            for (int i = 0; i < anzahlTeams; i++)
            {
                teamNamen.Add(Console.ReadLine());
            }
```



Mein Array

```
string[,] gruppen = new string[anzahlGruppen, teamsProGruppe];

            for (int i = 0; i < anzahlGruppen; i++) 
            {
                for (int j = 0; j < teamsProGruppe; j++ )
                {
                    gruppen[i,j] = 
                }
            }
```

Allerdings kriege ich nicht raus, wie der random-Befehl zum füllen des Arrays lauten muss. 
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen.

Danke


----------

